# Royalty Free Music?



## asinger (Sep 25, 2015)

This website is royalty free and has a lot of great music. http://incompetech.com/music/royalty-free/

Look at "dark," "eerie," or "suspenseful." Also "mysterious," and "unnerving."


----------



## ZEST (Oct 18, 2010)

Here is a Royalty Free music site! I have entered the search term Halloween for you. There are 8 pages of audio tracks available Royalty Free. I hope this helps! 

http://freemusicarchive.org/search/?quicksearch=halloween


----------



## peterferguson (Feb 12, 2021)

You can find Royalty Free music at this Royalty-free Music: Stock Audio & Sound Effects | Depositphotos website. It has a large collection, so you will probably find something cool


----------

